# Screwgun wont turn



## cluelessdude (Sep 22, 2014)

Hey guys, I have a Dewalt Dw272 screwgun. I dont get it, it seems to be functioning fine. I pull the trigger, the motor runs but the bit will not turn. Help?


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

http://www.1800toolrepair.com/schematics/DW272_TYPE_2.pdf

Sounds like you may have stripped a gear or ones spinning on the shaft.What happens when you turn the chuck by hand?


----------



## rustyjames (Jul 20, 2008)

cluelessdude said:


> Hey guys, I have a Dewalt Dw272 screwgun. I dont get it, it seems to be functioning fine. I pull the trigger, the motor runs but the bit will not turn. Help?


Did you try using it with a screw? I don't know about the Dewalt's but some screw guns won't spin the bit unless there's pressure on the bit.


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

If it is a drywall screw gun,thy are not meant to spin until you press the screw into the material as noted. In fact, many professionals just use the "always on" tab on the gun, load up a screw, press it into the wall and zip, repeat. Ron


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

As others have said .It is a screwgun and needs a screw with pressure on it to work.
Just assumed you knew how to use it?


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

ront02769 said:


> If it is a drywall screw gun,thy are not meant to spin until you press the screw into the material. . . .


The OP said it was a DW272


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

I thought we were referring to a drywall screwgun?


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

cluelessdude said:


> Hey guys, I have a Dewalt Dw272 *screwgun*. . . .


The OP called it a DeWalt Dw272 screwgun 
That is the common name for the Dw272 Drywall Screwdriver


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

PaliBob said:


> The OP called it a DeWalt Dw272 screwgun
> That is the common name for the Dw272 Drywall Screwdriver


Correct. And the clutch can be set to work just like a basic drywall gun does, the bit doesn't in until pressure is applied. Ron


----------

